# gambrel roof leaking



## Rfactor (Apr 21, 2011)

I have a gambrel roof. At the transition slopes (from 4/12 to 20/12 pitch) I have a leak. I just recently had the roof reshingled. The old ripped off and new felt as welll as shingles. They did not put in any flashing on the transition edge and that's where the leak seems to start. How would I go about repairing this? My first thoughts are: to tear off the first row of shingles above the transition edge, then cut the felt and wedge my way up under the felt with tin flashing. And bring the flashing down on top of the first row of shingles after the transition slope. Any help! I am having a problem with this one!


----------



## seeyou (Dec 12, 2008)

Rfactor said:


> I have a gambrel roof. At the transition slopes (from 4/12 to 20/12 pitch) I have a leak. I just recently had the roof reshingled. The old ripped off and new felt as welll as shingles. They did not put in any flashing on the transition edge and that's where the leak seems to start. How would I go about repairing this? My first thoughts are: to tear off the first row of shingles above the transition edge, then cut the felt and wedge my way up under the felt with tin flashing. And bring the flashing down on top of the first row of shingles after the transition slope. Any help! I am having a problem with this one!


You've got it figured out, except it seems like the roofers that didn't do it right ought to be the ones doing it.


----------



## myfourseasons (Apr 25, 2011)

Start repair with a thin-bladed pry bar, lifting the sealed edges of undamaged neighboring shingles so can pull out the broken ones. Carefully bend back the good shingles along the top of the damaged area, scratch out the remains of any dead shingles. Pull all visible nails. You should be left with the damaged area now completely free of bad shingles.



​


----------

